# Box and All EQ Help!!



## tybigs86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi there,
I have built a couple of successful pedals and I get to this one, which seems very simple and I can't seem to get it to work. The Led light wont turn on, bypass is spotty, almost half bypass if that makes sense, and turning the knobs while in the not half bypass mode does a little bit of change but the sound is scratchy, and extremely low. When I touch the pedal and the knobs every little squeak or touch of the pedal sounds through the amp. I am attaching pics and hope to have some help. I did get a bunch of new resistors, capacitors, diodes, transistors recently and am hoping it's not one of them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 7, 2021)

Post a picture of the DC jack and the in and out jacks so the wiring can be seen and traced 

Is that a bridge from the LED cathode K pad to the ground pad


----------



## tybigs86 (Oct 7, 2021)

There shouldn't be a bridge, I did leave the leads long until I get it in position, then i will clip them down. Here are some more pics. Thanks


----------



## fig (Oct 7, 2021)

You may want to check your 3PDT switch functionality. It is possible to overheat them.


----------



## tybigs86 (Oct 7, 2021)

fig said:


> You may want to check your 3PDT switch functionality. It is possible to overheat them.


That very well could have happened, I just ordered a few of the 3pdt switches from this site, there a little easier to solder in. I will try that, still not sure why the led wont come on though, I have tried a few of them to make sure it wasn't just a faulty one. Thanks


----------



## Petethefuzz (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m getting ready to build it myself right now. Hope you get yours sorted out 👍


----------

